# New Executive Order



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

So what's this about?

Surely the command and control structure already within our military is sufficient to prevent such things from happening, do they really need an EO from the President? And in reading through it (and I may have missed it), but no where did I even see the U.S. Military mentioned.

If it's not aimed at them, who's it for?

Maybe it just something routine, if so never mind. But it just struck me as kind of odd.

Executive Order -- Comprehensive Approach to Atrocity Prevention and Response

https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2016/05/18/executive-order-comprehensive-approach-atrocity-prevention-and-response


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is just douchnozzle trying to remind the common folk that he believes that he is King and all subjects are incompetent. Fairly easy to avoid intentional crimes.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733673131731128321


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733673131731128321


A good point in the tweet. The EO does not specifically speak to atrocities only being from military or government entities. Something is up.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's most likely for the pending social unrest - Obammy needs a clear cut avenue to override states's governors and send in Fed troops - doesn't need to meet the criteria for martial law ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like it's designed to do the thinking for Homeland Security. Since it appears to be fairly redundant to the top layer at Homeland Security I'd be concerned that there are to many big thinkers,,, but since members on this board will be unpaid for these additional duties it's probably more of an outside opinion group to compare with homeland security's assessment.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Lol "By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America..." Where does he get the balls?? He hates the constitution


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is it, the start of martial law!!!!!! Eek!

Anytime the government uses the word "comprehensive" it means something that ain't good is coming.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just another edit from king Obummer!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What a rotted pos the demonRats have gave America.

Now we have thousands of more demonRats that Barry let in


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

With the idea that it all comes together in a concerted effort, . . . 

AND with the idea that the United Nations could also send in troops, . . . 

Hold on to your hat, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

In come the foreign mercenaries to quell the rebellion, for the good of us all.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I read through it and it reminds me of the movie Blazing Saddles, for us common folks, "Badges? We don't need no stinkin badges!" Pass all the EO you want, you won't win! jmho.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

C.L.Ripley said:


> So what's this about?
> 
> Surely the command and control structure already within our military is sufficient to prevent such things from happening, do they really need an EO from the President? And in reading through it (and I may have missed it), but no where did I even see the U.S. Military mentioned.
> 
> ...


After reading the third section paragraph b article iv it says= "engage allies and partners including the u.n. and other multilateral and regional institutions to build capacity and mobilize action for preventing and responding to mass atrocities" and article vi which says "increase capacity for our diplomats armed services development professionals and other actors to engage in mass atrocities prevention"
It seems to me that this is aimed at our military or anyone else's. Sounds like he has the military and the u.n. on his side. Who's he gonna "mobilize" on? The general population is about the only group he hasn't named as an ally so he must mean us?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hag said:


> After reading the third section paragraph b article iv it says= "engage allies and partners including the u.n. and other multilateral and regional institutions to build capacity and mobilize action for preventing and responding to mass atrocities" and article vi which says "increase capacity for our diplomats armed services development professionals and other actors to engage in mass atrocities prevention"
> It seems to me that this is aimed at our military or anyone else's. Sounds like he has the military and the u.n. on his side. Who's he gonna "mobilize" on? The general population is about the only group he hasn't named as an ally so he must mean us?


but the "general population" will be split - just like it is right now - no matter the issue causing the country's internal strain - Obammy & Company will have their supporters - AND VICE VERSA - if Obammy sees the bodies piling up of his supporters that's an immediate atrocity that has to be corrected ... I'll let you imagine just how and WHO Obammy & Company would be using to correct the injustice ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We all know who supports Obamazz ,,, so we just take them out when the time comes ,, and who ever stands in our way . "LOCK & LOAD " It's getting closer .


----------

